# Jason blaha



## AngryBuddha (Nov 25, 2015)

Just stumbled upon a few vids of various people slating this guy. With all the youtube experts popping up, its hard to keep track of each one, but hes one of the more well known, mainly for slating others in the industry, and wild claims, apparently he was in the c.i.a, according to himself. Now it seems they're calling him out for being a fat fk etc, what you guys think?


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

Jason BlahBlah, am I right? Yeah, you know I am.


----------



## scouser85 (Feb 9, 2015)

Watched tha vid "exposeing" him just b4 weirdly enough was quite funny

i watch his vids sometimes but didnt no he says hes a ex sercet spy thats killed people haha


----------



## spod (Mar 25, 2010)

I think he's even more delusional than some of the posters on UKM! :rolleye:

People have contacted his ex-wife and she's contradicted his outlandish claims. He's an internet bull5hitter of the highest order.

He deserves every bit of criticism he gets.


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

Seems like a compulsive liar, also posted on GH15 confirming he's been on grams of gear at a time and has never looked remotely impressive.


----------



## scouser85 (Feb 9, 2015)

Yh he talks a good game but doesnt look very good at all


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

Pretty sure he's on gear now, just eats sh1te so looks sh1te lol.


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Guys a chump.


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

Here are some of Jason's posts from GH15.










Talking about using 2 grams of Test and Eq and he looks like this..


----------



## Ken Hutchinson (May 29, 2009)

Yeah the guys a jerk, use to watch him, but it turned out he is delusional


----------



## Yes (May 4, 2014)

He has an account on here.


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

EpicSquats said:


> Jason BlahBlah, am I right? Yeah, you know I am.


 Jason Blahahahahahahahahahahaaaaaaaa.


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

Despite everything people say about him, his ICF workout plan is recommended by a lot of people.


----------



## Mogadishu (Aug 29, 2014)

DLTBB said:


> Talking about using 2 grams of Test and Eq and he looks like this..


 Isnt that @Natty Steve'o

*

*


----------



## boutye911 (Feb 10, 2013)

http://genovapedia.org/blahapedia.html

Worth a read.

Hes a tube


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

DLTBB said:


> Here are some of Jason's posts from GH15.
> 
> 
> 
> Talking about using 2 grams of Test and Eq and he looks like this..


 Now that is hilarious.


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

EpicSquats said:


> Despite everything people say about him, his ICF workout plan is recommended by a lot of people.


 It a simple 5X5 with some extra isolation work. Anyone could make that program given a years training knowledge.


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Yes said:


> He has an account on here.


 Do you know what it is? Would love to know.........


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

Quackerz said:


> Now that is hilarious.


 There's a 600 page thread about him on FitMisc they are all driving him insane and trying to force him to close his channel and have a mental breakdown.

http://www.fitmisc.net/forum/showthread.php?66681-**Blahautism-The-Jason-Blaha-Story**


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

DLTBB said:


> There's a 600 page thread about him on FitMisc they are all driving him insane and trying to force him to close his channel and have a mental breakdown.
> 
> http://www.fitmisc.net/forum/showthread.php?66681-**Blahautism-The-Jason-Blaha-Story**


 Will be reading this when I have some time to kill and need entertainment. Cheers.

Those pecs though........


----------



## Yes (May 4, 2014)

Quackerz said:


> Do you know what it is? Would love to know.........


 Can't remember, I'll have a search and see what I can find.


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Yes said:


> Can't remember, I'll have a search and see what I can find.


 Cheers, would love to see some of the erratic nonsense he writes.


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Quackerz said:


> Do you know what it is? Would love to know.........


 @JasonDB

Search ninja :lol:


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

FuqOutDaWhey said:


> @JasonDB
> 
> Search ninja :lol:


 Cheers, first things I see are fake natty threads and 5X5 for dummies, defiantly him. LOL

Some of these threads should be a laugh.


----------



## Tren's physique (Feb 13, 2016)

DLTBB said:


> Here are some of Jason's posts from GH15.
> 
> 
> 
> Talking about using 2 grams of Test and Eq and he looks like this..


 Those love handles gainzzzz


----------



## Yes (May 4, 2014)

Tren's physique said:


> Those love handles gainzzzz


 He has really strange fat distribution. Almost like how a woman stores fat.


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Yes said:


> He has really strange fat distribution. Almost like how a woman stores fat.


 High oestrogen. Has to be.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Mogadishu said:


> Isnt that @Natty Steve'o
> 
> *
> 
> *


 He clearly takes gear.... He looks like the majority of the juiced up mofo's who post on here :lol: No offence guys...lol


----------



## Roid the Lloyd (Jul 8, 2012)

DLTBB said:


> Here are some of Jason's posts from GH15.
> 
> 
> 
> Talking about using 2 grams of Test and Eq and he looks like this..


 He's not a body builder, he's a strength athlete and many strength athletes don't have great aesthetics.

Stop being such a bitch, and that goes for all of you little tossers.


----------



## Yes (May 4, 2014)

Roid the Lloyd said:


> He's not a body builder, he's a strength athlete and many strength athletes don't have great aesthetics.
> 
> Stop being such a bitch, and that goes for all of you little tossers.


----------



## Roid the Lloyd (Jul 8, 2012)

Yes said:


>


 I get sick to death of reading posts like these insulting other people, most of you cnuts aren't even displaying images of yourselves!

You have got some f**got wearing a silly mask in your avatar, and there's another t**t up there with daffy duck in his and you have the cheek to mock other people!

Fcuk off!


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Roid the Lloyd said:


> I get sick to death of reading posts like these insulting other people, most of you cnuts aren't even displaying images of yourselves!
> 
> You have got some f**got wearing a silly mask in your avatar, and there's another t**t up there with daffy duck in his and you have the cheek to mock other people!
> 
> Fcuk off!


 Says the guy with a dog as his avi lol


----------



## Yes (May 4, 2014)

Roid the Lloyd said:


> I get sick to death of reading posts like these insulting other people, most of you cnuts aren't even displaying images of yourselves!
> 
> You have got some f**got wearing a silly mask in your avatar, and there's another t**t up there with daffy duck in his and you have the cheek to mock other people!
> 
> Fcuk off!


 Lol

You take this forum too seriously.


----------



## Roid the Lloyd (Jul 8, 2012)

Plate said:


> Says the guy with a dog as his avi lol


 I don't go around insulting other people's physiques though.


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Roid the Lloyd said:


> I don't go around insulting other people's physiques though.


 I'm just joking mate, it happens all the time I just skim over it


----------



## Roid the Lloyd (Jul 8, 2012)

Plate said:


> I'm just joking mate, it happens all the time I just skim over it


 I think some people on here need a good fcuking hiding, I doubt they'd come out with all this sh;t if they were standing face to face with the person concerned.

Then again, maybe I do take this forum too seriously. I'm also sufferin from tren somnia at the moment.


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Roid the Lloyd said:


> I think some people on here need a good fcuking hiding, I doubt they'd come out with all this sh;t if they were standing face to face with the person concerned.
> 
> Then again, maybe I do take this forum too seriously. I'm also sufferin from tren somnia at the moment.


 Lol that post wreaks of tren tbh mate :lol:

i wouldn't worry about it, just chill and let it pass, getting worked up over it won't help you get to sleep, nightmare isn't it!

Worth it tho haha


----------



## Roid the Lloyd (Jul 8, 2012)

Plate said:


> Lol that post wreaks of tren tbh mate :lol:
> 
> i wouldn't worry about it, just chill and let it pass, getting worked up over it won't help you get to sleep, nightmare isn't it!
> 
> Worth it tho haha


 Some of the effects are good but it's driving me crazy at the moment. I'm 8 weeks in. Thinking of dropping it and just sticking with Test. The stuff turns me into a loon.

I necked a few valiums half hour ago and beginning to feel a bit drowsy now ha ha


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Roid the Lloyd said:


> Some of the effects are good but it's driving me crazy at the moment. I'm 8 weeks in. Thinking of dropping it and just sticking with Test. The stuff turns me into a loon.
> 
> I necked a few valiums half hour ago and beginning to feel a bit drowsy now ha ha


 Just see how you get on, the sides became a bit more manageable the longer I was on it, just gets tiring eventually tho!

Never took Valium lol hope it helps with it mate


----------



## DubSelecta (Sep 1, 2014)

There's an angry video he made that he deleted but someone re uploaded it and he claims the illuminati were created by the Muslims to fool us all...


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Roid the Lloyd said:


> I don't go around insulting other people's physiques though.


 No, you just seem to go around insulting people full stop by the looks of things.

Do you want a hug?


----------



## Jordan08 (Feb 17, 2014)

DLTBB said:


> Seems like a compulsive liar, also posted on GH15 confirming he's been on grams of gear at a time and has *never looked remotely impressive*.


 Do you know what his goals are?


----------



## Fletch68 (Mar 17, 2013)

Apparently he's killed people in many different countries including the States. A mercenary would you have it. He is a blooody fantasist. He probably shot the guy who shot Kennedy.


----------



## Fletch68 (Mar 17, 2013)

EpicSquats said:


> Pretty sure he's on gear now, just eats sh1te so looks sh1te lol.


 He's only on TRT doses these days


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Jatin Bhatia said:


> Do you know what his goals are?


 I watch the occasional video for a laugh. He has been doing BB accessories for years with nothing to show for it. His main goal is to stir up people on YouTube to make $$.



Fletch68 said:


> He's only on TRT doses these days


 Bullshit. I bet he is on way more than that.


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

I'm guessing he makes his money from YouTube traffic and has discovered that acting like a lunatic gets most views maybe?

Or he's just batshit crazy

@JasonDB pls confirm


----------



## scouser85 (Feb 9, 2015)

EpicSquats said:


> Despite everything people say about him, his ICF workout plan is recommended by a lot of people.


 I ran the ICF for few months after stronglifts worked well tbh all lifts went up quite a lot


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

He last logged on a year ago lol


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

Still in better shape than me so I can't knock him


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

Jatin Bhatia said:


> Do you know what his goals are?


 Considering he was on grams of gear and claimed to have more muscle mass than a prime Serge Nubret I would hazard a guess that one of his goals was to not look like a fat, non lifting, bald mong.


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

safc49 said:


> Still in better shape than me *so I can't knock him*


 Why not? Doesn't stop other people on here knocking people.


----------



## spod (Mar 25, 2010)

DLTBB said:


> Considering he was on grams of gear and claimed to have more muscle mass than a prime Serge Nubret I would hazard a guess that one of his goals was to not look like a fat, non lifting, bald mong.


 ...fate is a cruel mistress, brother! :rolleye:


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

Roid the Lloyd said:


> He's not a body builder, he's a strength athlete and many strength athletes don't have great aesthetics.
> 
> Stop being such a bitch, and that goes for all of you little tossers.


 Get a grip you whiny little bellend. :lol:


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

he allways looks like hes wearing clothes that he bought about 20yrs ago and has grown out of.


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

Fletch68 said:


> He's only on TRT doses these days


 He was claiming to be on "TRT" for a few years, even while bragging about his blasts on gh15. I have a lot of doubts that his TRT was even doctor prescribed, I think he was lying about getting pharma test. He was just ordering underground stuff with the rest of his gear. He was very open about his opinion that UK ugl gear was very high quality at the time.


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Didn't he harass Layne Norton on YouTube too and have a court case brought to him? Hense the new channel etc couple years ago


----------



## Mogadishu (Aug 29, 2014)

DLTBB said:


> Considering he was on grams of gear and claimed to have more muscle mass than a prime Serge Nubret I would hazard a guess that one of his goals was to not look like a fat, non lifting, bald mong.












Not that bad.


----------



## Fletch68 (Mar 17, 2013)

scouser85 said:


> I ran the ICF for few months after stronglifts worked well tbh all lifts went up quite a lot


 Ice cream fitness? How much ice cream can you eat on his program??


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

Mogadishu said:


> Not that bad.


 This is the best shape he's been in, claimed to have been stage ready in this pic. (The pic above isn't him for anybody that is unaware)


----------



## Jordan08 (Feb 17, 2014)

DLTBB said:


> Considering he was on grams of gear and claimed to have more muscle mass than a prime Serge Nubret I would hazard a guess that one of his *goals was to not look like a fat*, non lifting, bald mong.


 The point was, There are many who won't mind looking fat and still on grams of gear but their goals are somewhat different.

P.S I really don't know what his goals are too !!


----------



## Fletch68 (Mar 17, 2013)

Quackerz said:


> I watch the occasional video for a laugh. He has been doing BB accessories for years with nothing to show for it. His main goal is to stir up people on YouTube to make $$.
> 
> Bullshit. I bet he is on way more than that.


 He claims 200mg test weekly. I know sh1t about steroids, drugs etc so i wouldn't know. I mean nobody lies on YouTube fitness channels do they? To me he doesn't look like someone on steroids.... no definition etc


----------



## Fletch68 (Mar 17, 2013)

DLTBB said:


> This is the best shape he's been in, claimed to have been stage ready in this pic. (The pic above isn't him for anybody that is unaware)


 He does lift some HEAVY ASS weight on his deadlifts though and he appears to be getting stronger as he approaches 40. He has a goal of deadlifting a certain weight before he turns forty.


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Fletch68 said:


> He claims 200mg test weekly. I know sh1t about steroids, drugs etc so i wouldn't know. I mean nobody lies on YouTube fitness channels do they? To me he doesn't look like someone on steroids.... no definition etc


 Trust me mate he is on a lot more gear than he claims........ he is so self concious about himself there is no way he is on anything less than a gram of gear IMO.


----------



## benji666 (Apr 18, 2015)

He seems rather odd, but then to be a you tube celebrity you need to be rather quirky and it's how you earn your money. If you look at some others like hodge twins, there are only so many times they can eat fast food in cars and answer questions about how to pleasure women if you have a small penis.... You have vegan gains, who comes across as another nutjob, but again how much is a 'character' and how much is the real person who knows? And blaha isn't even as annoying as another fitness you tube 'marc lobliner' who talks constantly like his throat is damaged from ingesting too much cock and is blatantly pushing s**t supplements with dodgy ingredients. And because blaha calls out lobliner over that, it's partly why people are after him,he has made enemies ,it's all about money end of the day. No one wants someone calling their product 's**t' and saying there is an ingredient in them that is well dodgy who has a large number of subscribers.

As for Blaha, while it would worry me having him as a next door neighbour with his firearm obsessions and wild claims about working for the CIA , those digging up all this info about him are also a bit weird themselves I think. And apparently, despite his physique, many say he does have quite a bit of decent knowledge. I like you tube drama though.


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

the guy is very insecure and a compulsive liar

his physique is awful but its not though lack of trying and as others have pointed out his goals have always been strength based to the best of my knowledge and he placed fairly well in the BPU qualifiers

i wasnt aware of his high gear use but again some people just dont have the genetics to build a great physique regardless of the amount of hormones they put into their body, sure they'll look better but muscle insertions and limb length will still play a huge roll in how impressive and full their muscle bellies look

" A true Mesomorph will after 6 months of training look like he's spent 10 years in the gym.A true ectomorph who's been training 10 years, will look like he's spent 6 months in the gym" - Arthur Jones of Nautilus fame


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)




----------



## MrM (Feb 6, 2012)

I used to quite like watching Jason's content, decent strength standards etc. What I find funny is that all the stalkers calling him out for being a bullshitter are just as big fantasy land odd balls.

Jerry ward and his bullshit commentary about life experiences - of course you look that good on sarms and trt.

The wierd peado one Genova I think ...... Really I'm meant to pay any attention to this freak

The tiger fitness guy - again claims just TRT while selling utter shite supplements, and is clearly a pr**k with all the BOOM none sense.

im no Blaha fanboy but the freaks stalking him really are a bunch of freaks.


----------



## zyphy (Jun 23, 2014)

Lol someone link the exposed tv vid. He's full of s**t, claims to have been working for the CIA etc the delusional ****


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

This order 66 s**t is as stupid a Blaha is, they are all fu**ing muppets as far as I am concerned.......


----------



## RUDESTEW (Mar 28, 2015)

TBH i feel sorry for the dude he is obviously ill and likes the attention (good or bad) .


----------



## RUDESTEW (Mar 28, 2015)

But i do feel like hammering a square peg into his round hole


----------



## Mogadishu (Aug 29, 2014)




----------



## MrM (Feb 6, 2012)

This is just some wierd stalker s**t, Jason has a fake online persona ...... Essentially that's what 98% of the Internet is. The punters doing the "research" and stalking his family could legally be in trouble, it's just an odd thing to fixate on.


----------



## LJA (Dec 27, 2015)

This video is funny. Trying to prove he has 17.5 inch arms,

Only seen a couple of his videos. I always assumed he was trolling.


----------



## Pabloslabs (Feb 19, 2015)

Mogadishu said:


> Not that bad.


 Dem Nubret Adobe gains!


----------



## gearchange (Mar 19, 2010)

I am not bothered if he was in the CIA ,FBI ,SAS , AA or RAC .I have watched some of his videos and he often talks bollocks as far as I am concerned.


----------

